# Hydraulic Clutch



## Jadakiss (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a '91 Stanza XE. Last year I replaced the engine a, used one from Japan; and then 6 months laters the manual tranny. Recently I have been having problems getting it to go into gear when the engine is running. My first thought was the slave clutch cylinder, so I replaced and then bled that. About a week later same problems. I've tried bleeding it and gotten no results. The wierd thing is that is the car is off, it will slip in and out of any gear just fine. I am wondering if maybe I just have a stubborn air bubble, though when I watch the cylinder, it looks like it extends fully when someone kicks in the clutch and pushes the throw out lever. I read somewhere that too much pressure could be a problem, as well, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem and could offer some advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Jadakiss said:


> I have a '91 Stanza XE. Last year I replaced the engine a, used one from Japan; and then 6 months laters the manual tranny. Recently I have been having problems getting it to go into gear when the engine is running. My first thought was the slave clutch cylinder, so I replaced and then bled that. About a week later same problems. I've tried bleeding it and gotten no results. The wierd thing is that is the car is off, it will slip in and out of any gear just fine. I am wondering if maybe I just have a stubborn air bubble, though when I watch the cylinder, it looks like it extends fully when someone kicks in the clutch and pushes the throw out lever. I read somewhere that too much pressure could be a problem, as well, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem and could offer some advice. Thanks in advance!


I have this problem in my wifes prizm everyfew months or so...i think it's a very stubborn air bubble that likes where it is. Only have the problem starting though, after that it's ok.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I wonder if your clutch master cylinder has a problem?

Troy


----------

